# August "To Do" List...



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

This is the place to put your goals for your place for the month of August. Your list need not be set in stone. We all know things come up and you may have less or more time to get things done. Feel free to encourage :clap: , brag :dance: , moan :sob: , or share :kung: whenever you need to.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Here's my list for the month:

*1. Mud and prime hallway.*

2. Write homeschool notification letter and order new books for the upcoming year.

3. Declutter and reorganize office.

4. Garden upkeep

5. Replace light fixtures in bathrooms.

6. Finish mudroom mural.

*7. Complete Halloween crafts for store by Sept 1st.*

That last one I'm bolding too. I have my soaps and some prims in a produce market right down the street. This weekend the owner told me that they have a second location that they only open from Sept 1st through Christmas Eve and they want to carry my prims there too  Need to get busy!


----------



## LynnetteY (Oct 22, 2009)

Maintain lawn

Complete "standing table" for back yard party area

Finish restoring corvette and deliver it

My to do lists up to this point have been huge, September will be big again as will October, August is my easy month when I get o enjoy the fruits of my labor from months past


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I wish this month were my slow month. Actually I don't think I have a slow month, but my outside obligations are pretty much done after the 15th of this month. Then I can focus on home again.

I've been working on numbers 5 & 7 on my list. I bought the light fixtures to replace the ucky ones in the bathrooms. Just need to get dh to put them up now. I've also made a couple of crafts for the shop down the road.

Where are the rest of my list mates? Busy with fair?


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Yesterday I stopped in the shop to buy some garlic and the woman told me she needed more of my soap because there were only a few bars left! OMGosh! The last time I had my soap available in a public place, I took two batches in and there's still some there after a year. This time I started with three batches and it's almost gone in two weeks! Location, location, location. The place I didn't sell well was a feedstore. This is a food mart that sells produce, local deli items, local maple syrup, jellies, and baked goods. I know I'm not the only one selling handmade goods here. So if you're not selling well, try a new venue. 

So I came home and made another batch of soap and I also designed some new Halloween prims  That's what needs done by the 1st. 

I also got all my weekly household chores done yesterday so that I'm free to start on the office now. The only problem is that I have a family party today and have to run to the fabric store tomorrow because I'm out of muslin... Hopefully I'll be able to put an hour in on the office tomorrow...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yup, busy with the fair! But I'm here now and ready to post my list. 

1. Enter herbs, vegies and flowers in the county fair. *Done!*
2. Take dogs to vet for spay/neuter and rabies shots. *Done!*
3. Apply for my CCW permit. *Done!*
4. Order my handgun. *Done!*
5. Get my poor house back in order - been neglected during fair season. *Mostly done.*
6. Keep the gardens weeded and watered. *Working on this one.*
7. Sell several more goats and maybe the alpaca. *Have a lead or 3 from fair.*
8. Clear out 2 stalls in the barn for hay storage and order hay.
9. Transplant raspberries and strawberries into raised beds.
10. *Finish loft walls and roof on shed.*
11. Fix and reinforce door frames/locks on house.
12. Finish covers for raised beds this month - we can get frost as early as Sept. here and I want to be ready.
13. If I have time, work on cutting and stacking more wood.
14. Try out my newest canner and get some of the meat in the freezer canned up.
15. Have stock cut down on new hunting rifle and get it ready for hunting season.

My list is a little different this month as I'm focusing more on home and personal defense as well as organization and gardening.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm here!!! Computer is still giving me fits, but I will try to get going!!
1. Take down yard panels and clean out fence. DONE
2. Sort, box and label canning jars. ALMOST DONE
3. Keep picking and canning garden.
4. Plant sweet potatoes, peas, turnips, lettuce, spinach, carrots for fall garden. It is raining now, will get to it this week.
5. Clean and purge sewing room. ALMOST DONE
6. Build table in sewing room for machines. (Got materials, now just need to get it done.
7. Finish painting utility/mud room.
8. Pick up fallen limbs from storm.
9. Deadhead flowers, save seeds.
10. Paint new porch rafters to prepare for new roof.
11. Check back fences for "preditor holes".
12. Start routine of bathing dogs every Sunday morning before church, (2 in the house is too many).SO FAR, SO GOOD.
13. Bring books up to date and organize better. STARTED
14. Fix more roost poles (for new chickens) and oil roost poles.
15. Make jerky from last of '09 deer meat.
16. I may have to be gone to the west coast for two weeks also, so if I get this stuff done, I will be happy.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Dug up a bunch of strawberries and raspberries this morning and built a raised bed where they were. It was raining yesterday and this morning, so it was a good time to transplant them. I got soaked before I finished, but it was a fairly warm rain. I'd like to go back out this evening, now that it's cleared off, and work on the garden or the shed, but I'm just too tired. I worked last night and haven't been to sleep yet.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Last night dh and I worked on the hallway again. It's about 70% mudded. We stopped before we were all done because dh got a killer headache. I've been taking some pictures of the hallway. Maybe when it's done I can put up a thread showing all the before, during, and after shots.

I also worked on decluttering and organizing the office a little bit. I emptied the cabinet above dh's desk and cleared off the top of his desk into a very large tote. Today (I hope) he'll have time to go through it with me and we'll decide what to keep and what not to. Then I can start on the fearsome office closet.

The plan for today is to get the housework done quickly and work on soap and the crafts I need to have for the 1st AND to find the word document that contains my homeschool notification letter so that it can be updated and mailed on Friday.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

RedTartan said:


> Here's my list for the month:
> 
> *1. Mud and prime hallway. Mudding done. Still need to sand and prime.*
> 
> ...


Updated list since we're already 1/3 of the way through the month. I'm making good progress  How's everyone else doing? 

*Manygoats* , saw on another thread that you won a bunch of your fair entries! Grats!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

RT - thanks! I was pretty happy with my showing this year.  Great progress on your list - you go, gf!

I've built 2 raised beds, filled them and planted them to strawberries, and have more boards cut for the next bed. I have way more strawberries than I have beds at the moment, so some of them are soaking in water until I have a good place to plant them. I have a huge garden fenced off, so this whole raised bed project is going to be a work in progress for years, I think. I sell my extra plants every Spring on the barter board here - I should pot them up and sell them at the farmer's markets. They sell for about $1 a plant potted in a 4" pot, and I sell them much more cheaply bare root in the Spring. But, that's a project for another day - I have plenty on my plate now.

Halfway through the month almost, and I did really well the first week, not so well since then. We're having a heat wave and it makes it hard to get the outdoor stuff done - I overslept this morning, missed my MD checkup and all the cool air for the day. I thought I set my alarm, but I guess not. This is the second time I've had to reschedule - the first time because my MD went on vacation, and now my oops. I'll try to get out in the garden this evening, but that means battling the skeeters. They've been really bad this year.

I've still been working on the house, got the first freezer defrosted the end of July, and now I need to inventory it, defrost the little upright, and try to get both freezers back under control - need to clean out the fridge/freezer in the barn, too, and inventory all of them. Haven't done much of anything on the shed, other than starting to caulk all the seams in the loft floor. Need to finish that and paint it, build short walls for the loft and then get the lovely rafters up. It isn't such a big thing, but it sure is taking me forever to get my rear in gear to finish this job. If I'd just spend a few days on it, endure the carpal tunnel pain, etc, I'd have a respectable looking little mini-barn! If you can't tell, I'm giving myself a pep talk here, trying to whip up a little enthusiasm for the job. Not sure if it's working, but I'm trying, lol!

Let's see, I mailed the money order for the hand gun yesterday, but it probably didn't go out until today, as I put it in the box late. Had to call the place I bought it today and let them know it was coming and where to send the gun when payment arrives. I also spent some time at the local gunshop earlier this week and got comfortable with a revolver there, so I think a 2nd gun purchase is in the offing for me.  I also talked to them about cutting down the stock on the rifle, but they send it out and so I'm still looking for a local gunsmith I can work with directly. I'm working hard on home security measures this month.

I haven't cut firewood, but I've been throwing loose wood into stacks under trees - stuff that came out of the clearcut and out of my pasture (a former clearcut). It's all dry, well seasoned wood, just odd sizes that don't stack well - lots of pieces of stumps and roots, etc. I'll have to throw a tarp over each stack before the weather turns this fall. That is only about 2 months away!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Thank you, Manygoats 

MY HALLWAY IS PRIMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It looks fantastic! Fresh and clean and bright white! Now I just need to paint it.

Happy sigh...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Woohoo! :happy: :sing: :goodjob: :clap: :bouncy: :dance: I'm proud of you, Red!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Woohoo! :happy: :sing: :goodjob: :clap: :bouncy: :dance: I'm proud of you, Red!


Thank you! I'm proud of me too. Last night I stayed up until just after midnight painting the walls and ceiling. Today I went out and bought the trim and floor paint. I'm doing the trim today and the floor (hopefully) tomorrow. I've been taking pictures all along so when I'm done I'll have my husband help me with a "Hallelujah my hallway's finally done" thread


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Isn't it amazing how getting past that one sticking point lets a project finally flow, Red? Congrats on getting the painting going. Looking forward to seeing that thread posted! 

Well, I guess it's about time for a mid-month update on my list. I'm slogging away at it, bit by bit:

1. Enter herbs, vegies and flowers in the county fair. *Done!*
2. Take dogs to vet for spay/neuter and rabies shots. *Done!*
3. Apply for my CCW permit. *Done!*
4. Order my handgun. *Done!*
5. Get my poor house back in order - been neglected during fair season. *Done, but there is always the upkeep.*
6. Keep the gardens weeded and watered. *Trying to keep up with the watering on the stuff not in raised beds - the raised beds have been soaker hosed and mulched and are the easy part. Been in the 90's here for about a week and it's really hard to keep everything wet. Weeding the raised beds is easy. Been pulling weeds just about every day in the rest of the garden.*
7. Sell several more goats and maybe the alpaca. *Have a lead or 3 from fair. May have the Ober doe and her doelings sold.*
8. Clear out 2 stalls in the barn for hay storage and order hay. *Haven't even started on this one.  *
9. Transplant raspberries and strawberries into raised beds. *Have made 4 raised beds so far, with strawberries in 3 and raspberries in 1. Have more rasied bed building on the agenda for today, and am making the raspberries into their own raised bed right where they are. Extending the raspberry patch further down the row, with breaks between beds so I can get to the other side without having to walk around the whoel garden. Anyway, good progress on this one!*
10. Finish loft walls and roof on shed. *Okay, it's time to get serious about this job!MUST WORK ON IT TODAY - can't have RT show me up this month, right?  *
11. Fix and reinforce door frames/locks on house. *Gathered the supplies I need to work on the door frame for the back door, found the site to order the floor mounted locks I want.*
12. Finish covers for raised beds this month - we can get frost as early as Sept. here and I want to be ready. *Still building beds instead of covering them, but I'll going to get to it soon...*
13. If I have time, work on cutting and stacking more wood. *Been stacking dry wood chunks under trees and putting some of the small stuff in dog food sacks for storage.*
14. Try out my newest canner and get some of the meat in the freezer canned up. *Nope, haven't done a thing on this one.*
15. Have stock cut down on new hunting rifle and get it ready for hunting season.*Still looking at gunsmiths.*

So, a mixed bag - I've done really well on some, not nearly so well on others, and that shed is still sitting there...I did finish caulking the seams on the loft. Do I get credit for that, lol?


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

RedTartan said:


> Here's my list for the month:
> 
> *1. Mud and prime hallway. DONE*
> 
> ...


There's my updated list so far 

*Manygoats* you really don't have to worry about me showing you up. LOL. Your list is huge AND I'm pretty sure you've already finished more than I even have on my list. 

Must run. Today and tomorrow are horribly busy for me. I'm getting a ton done on these days that's not on my list. Fill you all in later.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I got busy cutting boards for rafters and for the studs in the short wall for the loft in the shed yesterday - don't have any of it nailed together yet, but it's nice to have the pieces nearly ready to assemble.  It's supposed to cool down here over the next few days, which will make it much nicer to work outside on the shed and garden projects.

My concealed pistol permit came in the mail today and I took it with me to the local gunshop and bought myself the little revolver I was looking at. My 9mm pistol should be here any day, too, so I'll be putting in lots of target practice. Still need to find a good gunsmith to cut down the stock on the 30-06 and put on a nice thick recoil pad.

That's about all I got to today - just did chores and ran errands.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

manygoatsnmore said:


> I got busy cutting boards for rafters and for the studs in the short wall for the loft in the shed yesterday - don't have any of it nailed together yet, but it's nice to have the pieces nearly ready to assemble.  It's supposed to cool down here over the next few days, which will make it much nicer to work outside on the shed and garden projects.


It'll go together really fast now that all the pieces are cut. I hope you're right about it cooling down because I don't know how much longer I can take this heat :flame:

I worked on my garden some yesterday. I didn't weed, I processed the harvest that was about to go bad due to neglect  I dehydrated tomatoes, made pickled cherry tomatoes, froze some tomatoes, and strung a bunch of beans. I also registered my nephew (I'm helping my brother raise him in addition to my own four sons) at the local schools so that I can put him on the bus in the morning instead of driving him in.

Today I went to talk to my tax man and got good news for a change, went to my bank and opened a savings account, and had a nice long visit with my father. 

I think I'm going to make another batch of soap and then call it a day. I've been running hard since Saturday, what with all the painting, and I am just exhausted. Part of me feels pressured to put the second coat of paint on, but I am just so tired! 

I'll crochet something to sell. That will count as work and make me feel not guilty LOL.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I cut more rafters and spacers today, and cut up a bunch of scrap wood into stove lengths while I was at it. Even with all the cutting I've done, there are still another 4 rafters to cut. Part of what takes so long is that I'm using a lot of scrap lumber in odd lengths, and I have to sort as I go along to get the best use out of each piece. Even with being careful, I'm going to nearly use up all my 2x4s by the time I finish this shed. Did a lot of straightening up around the work area, bagged a couple more feed sacks full of firewood in the process. Pulled a lot of nails out of things Abby had nailed together, and eliminated another pile of scrap wood by the time I finished.

Then I built another raised bed in my old strawberry patch and planted strawberries in it, cleared the ground around it for pathways and put down cardboard. Strung out more soaker hoses through the raspberries and the new raised bed and left them to soak overnight. The ground is so dry that it's like shoveling dust. At least my raised beds with mulch are staying nice and moist.

I did a little target practice with my .38 tonight, too. Wow, that thing is LOUD! Not too much kick, though. I scared Winnie (my horse) pretty badly, so after a dozen shots or so, I stopped. I need a LOT more practice...it's embarrassing. I only hit the target about half of the time.  It's sure different than shooting a rifle.

It cooled down to about 80* today, and was cloudy all morning, so it didn't heat up too badly until pretty late in the day. Sure made for a pleasant day outside. 

Red, it sounds like you need to give yourself permission to take a day off. You've done a TON this month, and you have to take an occasional break.  Look at what you've accomplished and not just at the stuff you still have left to do!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I just wanted to say... I ADMIRE all of you ladies.....and I aspire to be 1/10th as organized and productive.
I read this everyday for inspiration.
Thank you all.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

*Texasdirtdigger* feel free to join in any time  This thread is what's helping us be organized and productive. I started this because every time I would write my list down on a piece of paper, I'd lose the paper. I figured I wouldn't lose it if I posted it and it's been a raging success  I've gotten loads more done by posting my goals here than I would have if I didn't.

*Manygoats* you were right I did need a day off. And I took one too. Then I got back to business  Yesterday I put the second coat on the trim in the hallway and today I did the first floor coat. Monday and Tuesday will each get a coat and then the hallway will be done. I'll wait 30 days for it to cure and then I'll get a wardrobe for linens in there and nice rug. Some wall art and a new light fixture and it'll be gorgeous!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Texasdirtdigger*, I'll second Red's invite! Feel free to join us in posting your goals for the month, the week or even just for the day.  A while before Red restarted the idea, I'd been posting a Monthly To-Do thread, but got busy with life and let it lapse. I was happy to see it re-start and I've been using it to try and keep myself on track since. I don't ever seem to finish a list, but I make a lot more progress on it knowing I have a place to be accountable for it.  So, TDD, what's on your list? 

Red, good on you for taking a day off. It really recharges the batteries to be well rested. I love the feeling I get after a good hard day's work where I can see what I've accomplished, but sometimes I really need to take a day or 2 (or 3, lol) off from working hard, rest up and just reflect on what I've done and what I'm going to work on next.

Okay, what have I done since the last time I posted? I've torn apart a packing crate that was holding a lot of scrap wood. I'd either used the scrap wood in it for building or firewood, so it was time to get it torn down. It was made out of 2x6's and was 4x8, so perfect size to make into raised beds. I still have a few stubborn nails to remove from the last couple 2x6s, but have the rest disassembled and ready to make into several more raised beds. 

I built 2 more raised beds in my old strawberry patch, filled and planted one to strawberries. The other one is around my big currant bush I can't dig up and move (and don't want to, lol). I did cut free a couple new plants I'd made by branch layering and tip cuttings, so I have a few transplanted and a few more still in place, but now independent of the parent bush. I'll leave the raised bed area around the currant bush open for starting more cuttings and seeds there. I moved dirt to where the next strawberry bed will be, but haven't built the frame for the bed there yet. This one should finish up all the strawberries except the ones I still have crammed into totes, poor things. If they survive, it'll be a miracle. Even without them, I have plenty of plants, but I like to have extras to sell each spring to help support the fledgling farm. Along with that, I finished most of the pruning and weeding in the raspberry patch, although I still have a lot of plants to transplant into new rows. I also used the rest of my straw on hand to mulch the volunteer potatoes (hopefully doing better than the potatoes I actually planted), and to cover the potatoes I spread on the dirt in another raised bed. I'm hoping for a fall potato crop as the summer one is not very big. I've pulled weeds here and there in the areas I haven't made into raised beds yet, just trying to keep them from going to seed and making next year's problems worse. In the raised beds, I've pulled out the very occasional weed, picked peas every day, cut broccoli every few days (it's starting to really slow down now with the recent heat wave), pulled the yellow onions, watered the pole and wax beans that don't have their own soakers yet, and admired my ONE baby zucchini! Who has a zucchini plant with only one zucchini on it?! What's the saying? *Feed the world - plant a zucchini!* Well, so far, mine is not even feeding me! ON the other hand, the Lakota is turning into a thug and needs its own trellis before it swallows up the bush cuke, zucchini and crookneck! And more garden good news - the grapevine I thought was dead, but I left it just in case? It has a green sprout coming out on it! Sometimes procrastination is a good thing, lol.

Still have more rafters to cut on the shed, and as soon as my carpal tunnel recovers from all the time in the garden yesterday, I want to start nailing the walls and rafters together. 

I've been continuing to gather and sack more small firewood - all the stuff that's good for starting fires. Cut a lot of the scrap wood into stove size with the table saw, so that was quick and easy. I'm in good shape for firewood for this winter, but would like to have at least a 2-3 year supply stored, ready to use. Besides, there is a lot of downed wood around here that will go to waste if I don't get it gathered up and cut. I've had the goats tethered out to graze several areas that were overgrown, so now I can see the wood laying on the ground and can get it raked up and sacked.

Got a couple boxes of very ripe produce from the fruit stand, so I need to add that to my to-do list...process it all before any more of it becomes chicken food. I got started on it, but still have about 30# to go through.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the invite ladies. I'm not sure I am worthy!!!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

didn't write up a list but have cooked down tomatoes (15lbs) and will be canning them tomorrow, canning dried beans, stripping wallpaper border done now to scrub down walls to paint, have gotten kids ready to go back to school, my list this month is short and almost done hoping to at least get the paint done in the front room and dd's bedroom during the next week while the kids are at school


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

This month is fairly shot and our extreme heat is daunting. Soooooo, I think I'll defer writing an official list, until Sept.
In the mean time most canning is done . Large Pantry got cleaned and painted. Stores in various locations were inventoried and rotated. Spice cabinets all have been organized and a shopping list started.
A bit of exterminating done. ( general pests)
If this heat EVER breaks, I must get a fall garden started.
As soon as day breaks, I'll go out to feed and water.
Dh is planning on going out of town this week, so, I will get a lot of deep cleaning done while he is gone. Hope to clean the carpets. Dogs are shedding like CRAZY!
Also, I am attempting to make a Tee Shirt Memory Quilt for him, as a surprize. Lost our DS in early May. I am truly struggling with this, but I am going to keep forgeing on!
I have a room, that I am ashamed of. It is a stacked mess.... September is calling on this one!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

RedTartan said:


> Here's my list for the month:
> 
> *1. Mud and prime hallway. DONE*
> 
> ...



Here's my updated list. The month is almost over, but I may finish it yet. Already this morning I have cleaned up and mowed the dog yard. I'm about to go back out to weed and mow my side yard. Then I'll weed the front flower beds and pick all the ready tomatoes. That will catch me up and allow me to mark #4 on my list as DONE.

I'm going to do it! Grrrrrr!

UPDATE: Dog yard DONE
Side yard DONE


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> This month is fairly shot and our extreme heat is daunting. Soooooo, I think I'll defer writing an official list, until Sept.


I've already started writing my fall list. I love September and October! It'll finally be cool enough to work hard outside again. I'm going to paint my coop and my new outbuilding, build some new raised beds, clean out the goat barn, etc., etc., etc. :sing:


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

August to do list:
<clearing throat>
It's too late to do anything, so I"ll just sweep everything under the rug, duck under the cobwebs, don't look in the basement, stop turning on lights so I won't see the mess. Then I'll start over in September. 



I did actually get some cleaning done this month. Sold or gave away a TON (almost literally ) of fabric, boxes, clothes, STUFF. I gave or threw away all my huge size clothes since they no longer fit me. It's amazing how good I feel after going through one of the big boxes or tubs of stuff and have NONE of it left after sorting it into "GoodWill", "sale table", and "trash bin". 

I have a bunch of stuff that needs building before November (rabbit shed, another chicken coop, wiring the chicken coops for lights, 2 more hoop coops, and the apartment needs finishing) but buy golly...I think we'll get her done!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I can't believe it's almost September already! I don't know if I'll get much more finished on my list this month - my hands have really been tingling and painful, and I'm just plain burned out on the whole list.  I managed to get a load of apricots, peaches and nectarines run through the dehydrator, but I still wasted some of the fruit and ended up feeding more to the chickens than I had planned. I also ruined the tomatoes I took out of the freezer to cook down for sauce - left them too long on the heat. <sigh> I don't feel like a very good homesteader tonight. 

The only thing I need to put on my list for the rest of the month is: Find my stinkin' car keys! Went to go garage saling with my dd and dgks this morning and couldn't find the keys anywhere. I've torn my house apart, even checked the barn and the ground under the car, everywhere I can think of and I just can't find them. To top it off, my truck had a dead battery from me leaving the lights on the other day, and I had to charge it up before I could even go to the feedstore, much less anywhere else (not enough seat belts to haul us all garage saling). Maybe my goal should be to work on organizational skills? I honestly have a sneaking suspicion that my pup may have picked them up and packed them off....I truly hope that is not the case. The car key is one of those ones with the anti-theft computer chip so it's really expensive to replace it. :Bawling:

<sniff> Just feeling sorry for myself - I'll be better tomorrow, I promise....


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, DH has been out of town for a couple of days and I have been a cleaning whirlwind.
Knocking down Cobwebs, cleaning light fixtures,cleaned stove top....It's stainless steel and takes a beating when I am canning. Polished all appliances.
Scrubbed cabinet doors and counter tops. Re-organized kitchen tools.
Vacuumed and had carpets cleaned, mopped all floors. Scrubbed bathrooms.. may paint baseboards in one of them( In the next couple of days) NO Promises!!
I bathed both dogs.
Still need to clean Parrot cages... I have 5.
Neighbor brought me some unexpected perrenials plants(sp),so, I dug 2 flower beds, planted and mulched them.
We have had a slight break in the high temps here, so I have been more energized. Although, it is heading toward 100 degrees AGAIN this next week. ( WAH!!!)
Still have the stacked-up room to deal with and the Fall garden to get started soon.
Haven't touched my DS Memory quilt yet.....his passing is one of the reasons the extra bedroom is stacked up.(Sigh).
OHHH..... packed 2 / 5gal buckets with dehydated veggies.
I'm not sure what I will manage to do today.. I'm pretty tired. But, I'll try to keep my mojo in gear!
I am in deep thought about what goes on the September list.
MGM - I sure hope you find those keys.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*I FOUND THEM!!!!!!* :bouncy: :bouncy:

After spending 2 days tearing the house apart and putting it back together, cleaning every nook and cranny, moving the furniture, etc, etc, I spotted the key fob peeking out from under a Nickel Ad paper sitting on top the cat food bucket. Sheesh. And here I was thinking the poor puppy dog had taken them...

Along with lots of house cleaning, I managed to get out in the garden after I found the keys. I built another raised bed, set out the boards for the next one, raked pathways, laid cardboard and spread wood chips until I ran out of daylight. It's been pretty cold at night already - the squash and beans are showing some damage to the leaves in spots. Guess I'd better get busy on the row covers. Sept is only a few days away and it looks like I'll need frost protection sooner rather than later.

TDD, WisAnn, Pauline - for folks without posted to-do lists, you sure have managed to get an awfully lot done this month. Good for all of you! Like you, I'm thinking on my Sept list. I know it will have to do with getting ready for winter, and more home and personal security...and some organizational stuff, too. I'm tired of losing things. It's not just the keys - it seems like every time I start a project, I spend more time searching for the right tools than I do working on the project itself. I usually have something I can't find until I give up looking, buy another one or find another way to do whatever it was. It gets really frustrating. Not sure exactly what I'm going to do to get back on track, but I need to do something.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - Glad you found the keys. YAY!!!!
Yesterday was a slow -down day for me... I was pooped!
Did some general puttering around, watered flower beds.....OK, Yes, I admit it.. I took a short nap! It was a short one... HONEST!!
Went and picked up 10 more cases of canning jars....found a big bowl of seed packets... reg $3.69.... got them for 70 cents!!! Not much else.
Today, I spend a good bit of time with my aged MIL. I will do her chores....not mine.
Do a bit if Part time work Monday morn. Will see what the afternoon holds.
Everyone else have a great one!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Got caulking done in bathroom!!!!! Has to cure for 24 hrs.. Then paint on the wood work trim.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Knocked together another raised bed and filled it, lifted the strawberries that were growing there and shoved dirt under them, built another box around a fruit tree, and did a lot of harvesting, tidying, etc in the garden and the flower bed by the back porch. Also cleaned and swept the barn, spread the hayseeds on the pasture, picked up more wood. So lots of little stuff from my list, done.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ordered Stawberry plugs.
Worked in beds a bit..... spread shredded leaves.
Leaves are dropping from excessive heat here......Not because Fall is close. They call it "sweating". Whatever, I still have to rake them.... they are all over the ground.
I have been eyeing my cluttered room..... have not ventured... or should I say.... waded in there yet. Definately, will be a September project.


----------

